# Anyone still trying to kill a swan?



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone still looking?


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2011)

My son. He's had some shots but is in a shooting slump and can't hit the ground when he falls down.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not any more!


----------



## WesternWalker (Nov 22, 2014)

I am still looking, just haven't been in the right place to get the chance. I get tired of shoulder to shoulder hunting on the line with the hope someone doesn't shoot prior to you getting a shot. Any pointers that doesn't have 50 guys standing on a point or a line.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I still need to fill mine. I didn't see many today. How about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Puddler said:


> I still need to fill mine. I didn't see many today. How about the rest of you guys?


I was at BRBR today, and I saw more than I expected to (though I didn't expect much). There were two significant movements that I saw, and they both occurred along the same flight path, which was not anywhere close to my chosen spot. I did get a few smaller flights of swans close to me, but none close enough to seal the deal. It was fun to get out and see some though, and the duck numbers were also better than I thought they would be. Lots of ice though.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

my son killed his bird at Howards Slough today not anywhere close to the meat line. there were several hundred coming from the north and multiple dozens came right to our decoys. we had to break a lot of ice but it was worth it.8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> my son killed his bird at Howards Slough today not anywhere close to the meat line. there were several hundred coming from the north and multiple dozens came right to our decoys. we had to break a lot of ice but it was worth it.8)


That's what it's all about. My dad took me out and helped me kill my first swan when I was 13 years old. To this day it is still one of my favorite memories.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

My son and I both still have tags. We won't be able to get back up there until Saturday the 29th though so I'm hoping there are still some birds, and maybe less than a million people in the same spot.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I was at BRBR today, and I saw more than I expected to (though I didn't expect much). There were two significant movements that I saw, and they both occurred along the same flight path, which was not anywhere close to my chosen spot. I did get a few smaller flights of swans close to me, but none close enough to seal the deal. It was fun to get out and see some though, and the duck numbers were also better than I thought they would be. Lots of ice though.


Clarq, you said there was lots of ice, is it thick enough to walk on, or can you still bust through if you want to get somewhere?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Truelife said:


> Clarq, you said there was lots of ice, is it thick enough to walk on, or can you still bust through if you want to get somewhere?


I was in unit 3, so I don't know how units 2 or 1A are looking. I would say that for unit 3, most of the ice was probably not thick enough to walk on without breaking through, but it depends on where you go. For example, on the walk back we were on a dike when a flock of spoonies flew over. Dad dropped one on the north side and I dropped one on the south side. The south side had some open water, but the duck landed on thin ice about 10 yards away from the open hole. I broke ice to get to it. The ice was totally rotten and broke easily.

After I got my duck I went back and got my dad's. It landed on solid ice on the north side about 10 yards out, and I walked on the ice to get it. The ice was solid and didn't crack under my weight (160 lbs). The two ducks were probably only 40 yards apart, but the flow of the water made all the difference.

There were open holes all over the place, and due to the warmer temps lately I would probably assume that the ice is weaker and you would have to break ice to get to most places.

However, when I was there, the boat ramp and channels at the Duckville launch were still frozen pretty hard, and I didn't see any evidence of anyone trying to put a boat it. I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to boats, but I think it would have been difficult to get a boat out there Saturday. There were a lot of people towing boats at the refuge, but I don't know where they were going or if they were able to launch.

If you want to know what the swans were doing that day you can send me a PM and I'll try to help.


----------

